# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Robert Bigelow

## Airicist

Founder of Bigelow Aerospace, LLC

Robert Bigelow on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The People of NewSpace: Robert Bigelow, part 1 -- 1950?s Nevada: UFOs

Published on Mar 12, 2012




> In part one of a four-part interview, Robert Bigelow of Bigelow Aerospace talks with MM about how UFO sightings led him to become interested in space and how he became aware of the availability of the TransHab technology which became the starting point of his expandable space station.

----------


## Airicist

The People of NewSpace: Robert Bigelow, part 2 -- Space Stations And Transport

Published on Mar 12, 2012




> Bigelow Aerospace's Founder and CEO confirms the end of the Sundancer program, clarifies for MM his company's relationship with Boeing, and talks about the Olympus module.

----------


## Airicist

The People of NewSpace: Robert Bigelow, part 3 -- Pluses And Minuses

Published on Mar 12, 2012




> In part 3 of his interview with MM, Bob Bigelow talks about potential launch vehicles for the BA 330 spacecraft, the story of SpaceX and the Genesis launch, and what he finds encouraging and discouraging about recent events in the space field.

----------


## Airicist

The People of NewSpace: Robert Bigelow, part 4 -- Highlights And Plans

Published on Mar 12, 2012




> In the last of his 4-part interview with MM, Bob Bigelow shares vignettes of his personal highlights running Bigelow Aerospace, mentions some of the other nations who have expressed interest in purchasing Bigelow modules, discusses the current state of buildout of Bigelow Aerospace headquarters, and more.

----------

